# Smiths Watch Cases - Help Needed



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

I have a small collection of Smiths watches and I also have a number of Smiths movements that I am trying to rescue and I need cases. Does anyone out there have some old cases in reasonable condition that I could purchase?

Wanted list:

1). Gold or gold plated case for a 28mm Smiths Imperial manual movement.

2). Gold or gold plated case for a Calibre 400 15 Jewel Smiths Deluxe

3). Gold or Gold Plated case for a Smths Everest manual wind movement 31mm.

4). Nickle plated or stainless steel case for a 7 Jewel Smiths "slimline" watch.

Help with any / all would greatly be appreciated. Email me at [email protected] if you think you can help or maybe put me in contact with someone who can.

Regards Neil.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

Hi Neil,welcome to the forum,there is a 50 post rule for newcomers before they can take part in sales, purchases and trades ETC, everyone has to go through this procedure. have a read of the forum rules.

tell us a bit about yourself and join in the forum and before you know it the 50 posts will be done :thumbsup:


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Bruce,

Sorry! Must admit I didn't read the T & C's. Having said that God knows what I will talk about for 50 posts, I don't think I have made 50 posts in the rest of my life!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

ndpadgett said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Sorry! Must admit I didn't read the T & C's. Having said that God knows what I will talk about for 50 posts, I don't think I have made 50 posts in the rest of my life!
> 
> ...


 its not just about your own posts, join in with others, you will be surprised how quick it happens :yes:


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Okay will do.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I would keep an eye out on ebay - many of the Smiths watches have such damaged dials that the case is the best bit. As I have stated in another post here recently, I have had cases re-plated before - a 1954 Smiths A404 I bought here (very reasonably I would add) was in poor condition case-wise but the re-chroming cost just £45 and the result was superb.


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you will do.


----------

